# uncapping plane



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

Can someone post some up-close pictures of an uncapping plane? Show how they are adjusted for depth etc. I have never seen one up close and am curious.


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

I don't have up close photos, but I can tell you it's so easy to adjust them. There are two screws that hold the guide in place. The guide has two elongated slots for adjustment. Someone here on BeeSource has photos I'm sure, but take my word, adjusting depth is so easy a bee keeper can do it.


----------



## Brent Bean (Jun 30, 2005)

Swobee:

Which one is easier to use? Plane or knife. I have often thought of investing in a plane, but not sure if it’s worth the money.


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

People are going to chime in on this one- some will tell you to comb it, some knife, etc. My first vote is for the plane. Easy on wrists, easy to control, I get a smaller pile of cappings. Now I'll also be the first one to tell you I don't fillet fish well, so maybe a pro at that can knife his/her way under cappings and get a teeny pile of excess wax an glass-smooth, laser-level uncapped comb. I don't get either with a knife. My brother can out do me with the Pierce knife, but after a few frames, my wrist is feeling a slight ache.

Besides, the way I plane is simple and I'm positive a knife wouldn't work with my method. We have an uncapping tub that I use. I place the stainless screened section on top of the second tub. Then lay a frame flat on the tub's screened section. Plane away and two quick passes on deeps & one side is done. Flip the frame over, uncap the other side, place the frame in a temp storage tub and grab another. You may need to comb out caps in an occasional low area in the comb. Some guy's bees make laser-flat comb, mine are free artists and occasionally there's a slight depressed spot of comb. You can either comb them or use the plane's tip to get the caps in those areas. 

I can almost keep it a non stop operation, except for a few seconds spent putting cappings into the melter after about half a super or so worth of frames. I use a wide plastic putty knife to transfer cappings into the wax melter and then get right back to uncapping. We have some plastic storage tubs that are used to temporarily store uncapped frames until the extractor is ready for another load. We just invested in a new stainless steel uncapping tank from Mann Lake, but haven't tried it yet. 

Next, I'd like to try a vibrating Kelley knife. They're somewhere in the middle price range between a plane & a sideliner or similar uncapper. Maybe when we're ready for that next step, we ought to just jump up tp a sideliner or similar model. Then the plane & knife will be back ups.


----------



## danno1800 (Mar 13, 2004)

*Kelley vibrating knife*

>Next, I'd like to try a vibrating Kelley knife. They're somewhere in the middle price range >between a plane & a sideliner or similar uncapper. Maybe when we're ready for that next >step, we ought to just jump up tp a sideliner or similar model. Then the plane & knife will >be back ups.

Hi, Swobee, I found one of the old Kelley vibrating knives that runs on steam heat for $75 and I love it! I expect the one that runs on electric heat also works great. I feel that it has made me much more productive. Try one, you'll like it! Hope that helps...-Danno


----------



## Ishi (Sep 27, 2005)

Danno

What do you use to make the steam?


----------



## shughes (Jan 17, 2007)

Ishi said:


> Danno
> 
> What do you use to make the steam?


hot water

...sorry could not resist that one.


----------



## BeeTeach (Nov 10, 2005)

Do you have an actual steam generator or do you use a pressure cooker?


----------

